# port 22: Connection refused

## Gentree

Hi,

I have been using ssh to log in to an embedded ARM machine on the local network for a couple of months. All was set up correctly no problems.

I have not used it for a week or so and now I can not longer log in.

```
 port 22: Connection refused
```

Now I did have to do the libgssglue update ,probably within that time. This involved a fair bit of jive-assing around unmerging an re-emerging several pkgs. It seems likely that I uninstalled some of my config files due to cyclic dep. forcing me to uninstall rather than update.

Unfortunately I cant remember all of what I did to set things up and it seems my usually rigourous notes are a bit lacking.

Maybe someone can avoid me a wasting a day or so relearning all this.

Current state of play:

A local partition is mounted locally through nfs and shows correct content.

I can ping the arm which itself boots via nfs off the HD of the main PC, so nfs is up and running at both ends.

```

bash-3.2#ping arm

PING arm.localdomain (192.168.1.50) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from arm.localdomain (192.168.1.50): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=12.2 ms

64 bytes from arm.localdomain (192.168.1.50): icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=0.214 ms

64 bytes from arm.localdomain (192.168.1.50): icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.25 ms

--- arm.localdomain ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 1999ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.214/4.586/12.293/5.466 ms
```

```

bash-3.2#ls ~/.ssh/*

/root/.ssh/known_hosts

cat ~/.ssh/*

arm,192.168.1.50 ssh-rsa AAA3NzaC1y7MPF......

bash-3.2#ssh arm

ssh: connect to host arm port 22: Connection refused

bash-3.2#

```

```
bash-3.2#rpcinfo -p 

   program vers proto   port

    100000    2   tcp    111  portmapper

    100000    2   udp    111  portmapper

    100024    1   udp  32765  status

    100024    1   tcp  32765  status

    100005    1   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    1   tcp  32767  mountd

    100005    2   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    2   tcp  32767  mountd

    100005    3   udp  32767  mountd

    100005    3   tcp  32767  mountd

    100021    1   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    3   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    4   udp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    1   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    3   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

    100021    4   tcp   4001  nlockmgr

    100003    2   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   udp   2049  nfs

    100003    2   tcp   2049  nfs

    100003    3   tcp   2049  nfs
```

revdep-rebuild reports nothing to do.

Now how about this:

```

esearch -S gss

....

*  net-libs/librpcsecgss

      Latest version available: 0.14-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,064 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.citi.umich.edu/projects/nfsv4/linux/

      Description: implementation of rpcsec_gss (RFC 2203) for secure rpc communication

      License:     BSD

bash-3.2#emerge -p librpcsecgss

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-libs/librpcsecgss-0.16 
```

So conflicting reports on wether this is even installed or not.

Can anyone help me straighten out the mess?

TIA, Gentree.   :Cool: 

----------

## tarpman

sshd has either died or been shut down.  Nothing's getting in there unless you have a console hooked up to it.

As for your esearch/emerge giving different answers, my guess is the esearch cache needs updating.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks , I got it back by emerging the dubious pkg, restarting sshd and finally rebooting both machines. Not that that tells what was wrong , it's a bit of a windows style solution.

I think something got trashed while fixing the libgssglue dependancy lark.

Hopefully it will return to being reliable now.

How do I update the esearch cache? It still gives the incorrect result.

Thx.  :Cool: 

----------

